

File Upload with Cordova that Doesn't Suck - albertut
http://swantner.tumblr.com/post/43724314036/file-upload-with-cordova-that-doesnt-suck

======
jonsherrard
I hadn't noticed Filepicker had that neat mobile solution. Very nice. The only
problem I've ever had with Filepicker, is that sometime if you query their
returned URLs instantly after you've uploaded a file, there's no file there.

P.S Holy tiny type. My eye sight is failing, it's the end of the day. I'm
dyslexic. At least the site doesn't break when you zoom in.

~~~
liyanchang
Hi there,

Filepicker here. Thanks for the compliment. Regarding the url not showing up
immediately: We've been working hard to keep the system scaling and
performant. One of those things is to have read slaves and you seem to have
beaten our db propagation. I'll take a closer look at that and tune it a bit.

~~~
jonsherrard
Cool thanks. We're working on something where it's quite problematic getting
zero byte files occasionally. It's nothing to do with the speed, because the
file is always there milliseconds later. I imagine it's just that our callback
is triggered by the filepicker.io api moments before the file is available on
your read slaves?

